# MARSEILLE | Projects & Construction



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*A few pics by forumer Jal de mars.*

1/










2/










3/










4/










5/


----------



## Kolin (Dec 20, 2006)

i love marseille is better than paris


----------



## juanico (Sep 30, 2005)

^^ "I love Marseille" would have been enough...


----------



## PELFORYO (May 28, 2007)

french don't make a lot of thing ... but when thy decide to do something, they do it !
but there is a serious problem: where is the stage of foot ?
ALLEZ L'OM !


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Great projects by themselves, but unfortunalty they contribute to making Marseille loose it's identity by exploding housing prices in the center.


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

A shot of a part of the euromediterranée district:










Some project on the district Euromed Arenc/joliette quarters.


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*Sas Suede Project*

One project 3 skyscrapers.

First Tower by *Jean Nouvel *(business)(120 m)
Second Tower by *Yves Lion *( Hôtel + residential) (110m)
Third tower by *Pietri* (residential) (85 m)
Fourth building by *Carta* (business) 



















Icade tower by* F. Drain *(App) (140 m) and Cma Tower by *Zaha Hadid *(U/C) (148 m)


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

I love them.


----------



## nukey (Apr 17, 2004)

GORGEOUS new towers!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Justme said:


> Amazing stuff. I hope I am still alive to see this when it's finished. I take it, very little has started yet.


I love these projects as well and certainly hope they do get built. But I also fear that I will never see any of this before I die. To me, it seems more like a dream than a reality. 

Maybe a couple will be completed, but I suspect most will never see the light of day and there will be little change in the city.


----------



## Gaeus (Mar 21, 2007)

WOOT! I thought I was in Dubai thread! LOL! These are great project for Marseilles. That will surely boost the tourism of the place.


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

Justme said:


> I love these projects as well and certainly hope they do get built. But I also fear that I will never see any of this before I die. To me, it seems more like a dream than a reality.
> 
> Maybe a couple will be completed, but I suspect most will never see the light of day and there will be little change in the city.


^^ Just as a reminder, this thread is about the project of Marseille Euromed District (there are other projects in the city but I don't speak of them on this thread). Euromed Marseille is the biggest project of redevelopment ever being planned in France since Paris La Defense. As a consequence it is one of Europe's biggest project.
All those towers have been approved. All of them are plan to be built within 5 years.
Cma cgm tower is the first: it is currently underconstruction. Icade tower is subsidized by Deutschbank invetors and sas suede project is financed by Morgan and Stanley. The city is experiencing a boom and there is a big shortage to face the offices' demand.

Let's continue with Euromed Center (which I agree has taken a lot of delay). 

Architect: Massimiliano Fuksas


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*going up!*

Cité de la méditerranée:

Mucem museum (architect Rudy Riccioty) + Villa Med (architect Stefano Boeri)











Sas Suède :





























Euromed Arenc Business District


----------



## DAMN I m good (Aug 19, 2007)

Marseille is going to have a skyline now Lyon !


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

I was in Marseille the last week and really loved it!
I'm glad they are redoing the site sourrounding the Cathedral, it's really not up to the standard of the beautiful building.

The Tour CMA CGM looks really great and I like the fact that the skyscrapers are located a bit outside of downtown and in a cluster.

What is this sqaure called and where is it exactly? I must have missed it


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Lpioe,

This square is called Place Sadi Carnot and is located on the biggest "Haussmanian Avenue in the world" (as promotors sell it) which is Rue de la Republique. The whole street is being reshaped and redeveloped, it will be one the most commercial street in downtown Marseilles.
























Here is a photo taken a few month ago (before the opening of the tramway): (as you can see the place is still "under construction"))
The street that you see in front is another street.










Here are three photos of typical haussmanian architecture in Rue de la Republique. 

1/










2/










3/


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

^^ Thanks for the info.
I think I actually passed this square but didn't notice it :lol: 
I took the tramway from the metro station Joliet to the Canebière.
Rue de la Republique is one of the nicest streets I've ever seen, really loved it.


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

sorry poor quality.


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Really like the first render, the towers look great.
Do you know what's the height of these?


----------



## Sbz2ifc (Apr 16, 2006)

The Euromed Center by Fuksas is great. I'm sure it will become a landmark for Marseille. It reminds me a bit of Calatrava's opera in Valencia.

Overall some pretty nice projects, but I think that for the Sas Suede project the tower in the middle is a bit too much, it should've had a more simple design/facade.

I've always had a desire to visit Marseille and now I guess I'm gonna wait for these projects to be completed.


----------



## Aztecaa13 (Jun 30, 2015)

Marseille will be the european capital of sport 2017. 
The city has been chosen to accomodate the sail's trials if Paris organize the 2024 Olympics Games. 
Some renderings of possibles layouts, those renderings are not the final ones. 


Source : http://www.marseille.fr/sitevdm/document?id=22583&id_attribute=43

Corniche JF Kennedy : the bleatchers

Source : http://img.20mn.fr/4TGAnck0Trm6jryK...niche-marseille-si-paris-decroche-jo-2024.jpg

The J4 esplanade : the live site

Source : http://www.laprovence.com/media/imagecache/originale/2015/09/07/live-site.jpg


----------



## Aztecaa13 (Jun 30, 2015)

"Le Castel" is a property project in the Euromediterranee's district at "61 Boulevard des Dames". 141 standing apartments with sea or patio view. This exceptional building will establish in the historical ex-headquarters of the SNCM. Some renderings of the project :


http://golem-images.com/works/batiment-le-castel-sncm/


http://www.tourisme-marseille.com/siege-de-la-SNCM-marseille.html

And an overview of Marseilles's coast line with the project :


http://www.tourisme-marseille.com/siege-de-la-SNCM-marseille.html

The SNCM's ex-headquarters currently :


http://www.divergence-images.com/recherche/siege+social+de+la+sncm+marseille/

Work won't start before one year.


----------



## Aztecaa13 (Jun 30, 2015)

EUROMEDITERRANEE​

http://www.euromediterranee.fr/quartiers/carte-interactive-arenc.html

*Ilôt 1a*

Abestos removal, demolition. Project still unknown. 

*Ilôt 4a - Meridian Square - u/c*


Developer : SOGIMA

Architect : Battesti

Floorspace : 6247 m2

Homes : 82

Floors : 9


http://www.sogima-vente-logements-neufs.com/fr_FR/acheter-meridian-square-2,1,6,0,0,1,21,0.htm


Posted by AkarrSarren on SSC

*Ilôt 5a - Ilôt A3 (ANF) - Built*


Developer : ANF

Floorspace : 26 810 m2

Homes : 108+127 rooms (hotel)

Height : 40m (max)

Floors : 2x12 - 14 - 11


http://www.anf-immobilier.com/projets-fr.html


http://www.pss-archi.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?id=32822


http://www.pss-archi.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?id=32822


http://www.carta-associes.com/projet-logements-ilot34.html


http://www.ingenierie84.fr/realisation/ensemble-immobilier-ilot-34-a-marseille

*Ilôt 1b / 1c - Regional University of trade (URM) - Pro*


Developer : PACA / Chambre régionale et départementale des métiers et de l'artisanat des Bouches du Rhône / ERILIA

Floorspace : 28 100 m2


http://www.tpbm-presse.com/quatre-architectes-en-lice-pour-l-universite-

*Ilôt 2b - App*


Developer : BREMOND ET PROGEREAL

Architect : Philippe Gazeau architectes / Herreros arquitectos / Yvan Pluskwa (landscaper)

Floorspace : 23 310 m2

Homes : 313

Height : 65m (max)

Floors : 21 - 16 - ...


http://www.baseland.fr/fr/espaces-publics/marseille-euromediterranee-ilot-2b


http://www.baseland.fr/fr/espaces-publics/marseille-euromediterranee-ilot-2b


http://www.baseland.fr/fr/espaces-publics/marseille-euromediterranee-ilot-2b

*Ilôt 3b - u/c*


Developer : NEXITY

Architect : Atelier Lion / Lemerou / Hodebert

Floorspace : 21 357 m2

Homes : 294

Height : 54m (max)

Floors : 18 - 2x16 - 14


http://www.pss-archi.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=471879



http://www.pss-archi.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=471879


http://www.atelierslion.com/projets/ilot3b/


http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=parc_habite

*Ilôt 7b - Coeur euromed - u/c*


Developer : BOUWFONDS MARIGNAN

Architect : Tetra

Floorspace : 8 286 m2

Homes : 59


http://www.euromediterranee.fr/index.php?id=747#


http://www.selogerneuf.com/annonces/neuf/programme/marseille-3eme-13/la-villette/98079011.htm

*Ilôt 3c Nord - Demo*


Developer : BNP PARIBAS IMMOBILIER

Architect : Arte et Charpentier - Mathoulin Jardin

Floorspace : 16 110 m2

Height : 58m (max)


http://www.euromediterranee.fr/index.php?id=747#


http://www.arte-charpentier.com/fr/projets/1659-euromediterranee.html

*Ilôt 3c Sud - Demo*


Developer : VINCI IMMOBILIER

Architect : Hammoutène - Brénac et Gonzalez

Floorspace : 17 000 m2

Homes : 120

Height : 59m (max)

Floors : 2x18 - 11 - 8


http://www.euromediterranee.fr/index.php?id=747#


http://www.trouver-un-logement-neuf...ojet-immobilier-signe-vinci-euromed-2639.html

*Ilôt 6c - Built*


Developer : NEXITY - BOUYGUES IMMOBILIER

Architect : Poissonier Ferran

Floorspace : 24 403 m2

Homes : 364

Height : 50m

Floors : 18


http://www.euromediterranee.fr/index.php?id=747#


http://www.pss-archi.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=489729


----------



## AkarrSarren (Mar 2, 2014)

Les Docks Village, citylife center (80 restaurants, local and national commerces, services, fitness, bio etc...) opened last weekend :



























































































Pictures from : http://www.nouvellespublications.com/diaporama-visite-guidee-des-docks-de-Marseille-220.html


----------



## AkarrSarren (Mar 2, 2014)

*Porject of a pedestrian bridge in the Old Port with restaurant and commerce on it (60m heigh) :*










*Euromed Center U/C :*


----------



## Aztecaa13 (Jun 30, 2015)

*h99 - App*


Adress : Les Quais d'Arenc

Developer : SAS Suède (Constructa)

Architect : Jean-Baptiste Pietri

Floorspace : 18 000 m2

Floors : 27

Height : 99,9 m

Homes : 160


http://www.pietriarchitectes.com/projects/view/125


http://www.pietriarchitectes.com/projects/view/125


http://www.pietriarchitectes.com/projects/view/125


http://www.pietriarchitectes.com/projects/view/125


http://www.pietriarchitectes.com/projects/view/125


http://www.pietriarchitectes.com/projects/view/125


http://www.pietriarchitectes.com/projects/view/125


http://www.pietriarchitectes.com/projects/view/125


http://www.pietriarchitectes.com/projects/view/125


http://www.pietriarchitectes.com/projects/view/125


http://www.pietriarchitectes.com/projects/view/125


----------



## AkarrSarren (Mar 2, 2014)

Hope it will be built.


----------



## Aztecaa13 (Jun 30, 2015)

*Ilôt Allar - u/c*


Developer : Eiffage

Architect : Corinne Vezzoni - Jean-Michel Battesti - Jacques Spriglio - Céline Pigeat - Laurent Mathoulin - Sophie Jardin.

Floorspace : 58 000 m2

Floors : 17 (max)

Height : 54 m (max)


http://www.corporate.eiffage-immobi...ualites/loperation-allar-a-marseille-rem.html


http://www.corporate.eiffage-immobi...ualites/loperation-allar-a-marseille-rem.html


http://madeinmarseille.net/3006-ilot-allar-ville-futur-ecoquartier/


http://www.pss-archi.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=545896


http://www.euromediterranee.fr/index.php?eID=tx_mm_bccmsbase_zip&id=18136934495624b81f045d6


http://www.euromediterranee.fr/index.php?eID=tx_mm_bccmsbase_zip&id=18136934495624b81f045d6


http://www.euromediterranee.fr/index.php?eID=tx_mm_bccmsbase_zip&id=18136934495624b81f045d6

*Velodrome's shopping center - u/c*


Adress : Michelet's avenue

Developer : GFC construction (Bouygues)

Architect : Benoy

Floorspace : 9400 m2

Floors : 4


http://www.info-stades.fr/forum/ligue1/marseille-stade-velodrome-euro-2016-t7-61965.html


http://www.laprovence.com/article/a...re-commercial-hyperconnecte-du-velodrome.html


http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/139949prado.png

*Aygalades's park*


Adress : Beetween "boulevard du Capitaine Gèze" untill the sea to the Antoine's road - Euromediterranée 2

Floorspace : 14 ha

http://projets-architecte-urbanisme.fr/euromediterranee-2-extension-projet-urbain-marseille/


http://projets-architecte-urbanisme.fr/images-archi/2012/10/parc-ruisseau-aygalades-euromed.jpg


http://primoneuf.com/immobilier-neu.../programme-immobilier-1932-le-village-urbain/


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

Very cool stuff on here.

I really like Les Docks. Some very nice interiors.


----------



## AkarrSarren (Mar 2, 2014)

*New luxury hotel in Canbière Street, renovation of the building will start this year :*



















*Les Docks Libres Phase 1 (housing, commerces, offices) is near to be finished :*



















*Phase 2 begins now :*










*New Faculty of Dentistry in the campus of the Timone :*










*New Institute of Arts and Spectacles in Belle de Mai District :*










*Park/Games for kids under construction :*










Pictures from Marseille à la loupe


----------



## AkarrSarren (Mar 2, 2014)

*Euromed Center construction, Euroméditérrannée District (offices, commerces, hotel ****, multiplex) U/C :*



















*Univ'r residence, ilôt Chanterelle (commerces, housing, park, school...) U/C :*



















*New offices building where was the old BMW Station 7 (offices) Site preparation :*


----------



## AkarrSarren (Mar 2, 2014)

*New Euroméditérrannée 2 District, proposal, projects approved, etc... (Offices, big market, housing, parks, entraintenment, arena, pedestrian street, commerces, renovations, public transport tramway and metro etc...) U/C, completition in 2025/2030 for all the district and buildings*


----------



## Aztecaa13 (Jun 30, 2015)

I don't understand why the pictures of my post have been mixed I will correct it. 

Thank you for your updates Akarr !


----------



## AkarrSarren (Mar 2, 2014)

*La City, near Place Castelanne and Prado, housing and commerces, architect Roland Carta (destruction of the old Hostpital ) :*


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

great


----------



## Aztecaa13 (Jun 30, 2015)

*Ilôt Renault, on the Michelet boulevard, near of the new Velodrome stadium and the "cité radieuse", there was a highrise project which have been replaced by a less gaspring one.*

Project of highrises (127m) which don't have been choosen.


http://www.pss-archi.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?id=28923&p=17

The project approved. 


http://www.pss-archi.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?id=28923&p=17



















http://www.carta-associes.com/projet-logements-renault-michelet.html


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

Marseille is finally becoming a good city, and not the sh*t hole of France.


----------



## AkarrSarren (Mar 2, 2014)

We can say that


----------



## Aztecaa13 (Jun 30, 2015)

Fro7en said:


> Marseille is finally becoming a good city, and not the sh*t hole of France.


There is a lot to do yet. But the vision is not global enough for the city to reach out to the world and become a true metropolis as the second city of France would have to.
Your comment is true but you should turn it in a better way, people lives here and I don't think they would like to be compared to "sh*t". To the wise.


----------



## vfG (Mar 11, 2008)

Personally i believe that Marseille has more personality than some international b*tches that reminds me sometimes apple products...

@ Fro7en : PACA is not the Sh*t hole of France. You should get out of Paris and it's sh*tty climate sometimes it could be good for your health ! I'm wondering if you've ever seen the sea IRL ?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Extension Tram Nord-Sud*
















*System :* Tramway de Marseille
*Status :* Under preparation
*Estimated completion :* 2025
*Length :* 6,2 km (1,8 km + 4,4 km)
*Stations :* 11 (3 + 8)
*Architects :* Carta Associés, Stoa

Preparation work for the northern and southern extensions of line 3 has started this month. The project also includes the renovation of public spaces such as the Place Castellane. Once completed, the line will be 9,8 km long. Other extensions are planned in a second phase.


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Extension Tram Nord-Sud*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't really understand why they extend the Tram in areas already served by Metro, duplicating infrastructures instead of developping them in places not served yet. I guess it's a mean for modernizing the urban realm but I stay really skeptical.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

On the long term, with further extensions, I think this is still a usefull project. And, as in most cases, the tram has more stops so they also serve slightly different purposes. The main issue is that Marseille has overall a bad public transport network and many areas aren't served by any tram or metro lines and so you are right that this should probably be prioritized (especially metro extensions) more than the extensions above.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

What are the current and future public transport projects for Marseille?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Regarding the tramway, apart from line 3, there are extensions planned to Quatre Septembre (most likely the next one to be completed) and to Belle de Mai as well as one of line 1 to La Valentine where it should eventually be connected with Aubagne tramway. An other one (not shown on the map below) is also envisaged between La Blancarde and Dromel.

As for the metro, an extension of line 2 to the east is planned since many years but still hasn't been funded. A few other extensions, including the creation of a third line, have been proposed but these are not due to happen before the next decade if they are ever completed. In a not too distant future (2024/2026), both lines will be converted into a fully automated system.















Superbenjamin, CC BY-SA 4.0, via Wikimedia Commons


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

What about regional and suburban railways? Any plans to develop an RER system in Marseille?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Yes, like in several other french cities, a Service Express Métropolitain / "SEM" (RER/S-Bahn like system) is meant to be developed but it won't happen before a few years. In the case of Marseille, probably along with the opening of the new tunnel (~2030) for TGV/Intercity trains under the city center since the current main station is crowded.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*La Porte Bleue*
Specific thread (fr)

*Location :* Marseille, Euroméditerranée 
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2023
*Type :* Residential, hotel 
*Floor area :* 13 000 m²
*Height :* 56 m
*Floors :* 19
*Architects :* Pietri Architectes




















vincent1746 said:


> Vincent Montcuit


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Parc Bougainville

Location :* Euroméditerranée, 3rd arrondissement
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2024
*Area :* 4 ha
*Architects :* D'ICI LA

Work started this month. This is the first phase of a larger project aiming to create a large green space over 1,5km in place of a a former rail yard.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Îlot Sens

Location :* 3rd arrondissement
*Status :* Complete
*Completion :* 2020
*Type :* Student residence
*Floor area :* 2 500 m²
*Architects :* Atelier Stéphane Fernandez

































































© We are Content(s) - Stéphane Aboudaram


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Val'Tram

System :* Tramway d'Aubagne
*Status :* Approved
*Estimated completion :* 2025
*Length :* 14,4km
*Stations :* 11
*Architects :* Gautier Conquet

The extension project of Aubagne sole tramway line has been approved. It will reuse a former rail track on almost 14km, connecting Aubagne with La Bouilladisse, further north. Work is expected to start in 2023 and the opening two years later, in 2025. Eventually, the line should also be extended to the west, linking it with Marseille tram network.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Le Mirabeau*
Specific thread (fr)
Official site

*Location* *: *2nd arrondissement, Arenc
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2023
*Type* *:* Office
*Floor area :* 21 309 m²
*Height :* 85 m
*Floors* *: *24
*Architects* *:* HW architecture 


































tour_mirabeau - Devisubox


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Marseille Provence Airport extension

Location :* Marignane
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2024
*Type :* Airport terminal
*Floor area :* 22 000 m²
*Architects :* Foster + Partners 

The project consists in the construction of a new terminal building, linking the two existing concourses. Work recently started.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*J1 La Passerelle

Location :* 2nd arrondissement
*Status :* Approved rehabilitation
*Estimated completion :* 2025
*Type :* Mixed-use
*Floor area :* 31 997 m²
*Architects :* Reichen & Robert 

The building permit has been granted. Work is now expected to start before the end of the year.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Marina du Roucas-Blanc

Location :* 8th arrondissement
*Status :* Under renovation / extension
*Estimated completion :* 2023
*Type :* Marina
*Floor area :* 30 000 m²
*Architects :* Carta associés, Rougerie + Tangram

Due to host the seiling competitions for the 2024 Olympics, the marina is currently being redeveloped and expanded.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

In Pictures: See Inside France's $24 Million Replica of the Submerged Cosquer Cave, Home to Hundreds of Paleolithic Artworks | Artnet News


A new museum has opened in Marseille, France, that features a replica of the famed underwater Cosquer Cave, filled with prehistoric rock art.




news.artnet.com












































© Mathieu Grapeloup / Daniel Cole / Patrick Aventurier


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*La Porte Bleue

Location :* Marseille, Euroméditerranée
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2023
*Type :* Residential, hotel
*Floor area :* 13 000 m²
*Height :* 56 m
*Floors :* 19
*Architects :* Pietri Architectes


----------



## nenad_kgdc (Aug 5, 2009)

Less successful iteration of NYC design. Looks kinda very old design from '80s...








130 William Street's Dark Exterior Nears Completion in the Financial District - New York YIMBY


Exterior work is nearly complete on 130 William Street, an 800-foot-tall skyscraper from David Adjaye and The Lighstone Group in the Financial District.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

nenad_kgdc said:


> Less successful iteration of NYC design. Looks kinda very old design from '80s...


Link ?


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

nenad_kgdc said:


> Less successful iteration of NYC design. Looks kinda very old design from '80s...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....???..Myopic much...Oh, facade look not really and regarding the facade quality,THEN absolutely not..Design wise then more from the 1940's,instead,but with with a slightly modern touch to it,too...That's the more realistic and specific description of it,I suppose,especially taking account for the 3D-renders..🙃✌


----------



## nenad_kgdc (Aug 5, 2009)

Ecopolisia said:


> ....???..Myopic much...Oh, facade look not really and regarding the facade quality,THEN absolutely not..Design wise then more from the 1940's,instead,but with with a slightly modern touch to it,too...That's the more realistic and specific description of it,I suppose,especially taking account for the 3D-renders..🙃✌


This mentioned building in NYC, yes, 40s style, but it was just an example to show facade design, similar motive applied with less success in Marseille  
So it all turned to be modest, kinda cheap look (although it is far from cheap to build lol) 80s alike building in Marseille. It should have been much better, considering pretty big costs of its facade. 
Should be more clear now what i wanted to say.


----------



## Clery (Dec 5, 2010)

nenad_kgdc said:


> Less successful iteration of NYC design. Looks kinda very old design from '80s...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Inspiration is far older than the 1980's. According to the architect Jean-Baptiste Pietri, it is actually Mediterranean, echoing the Roman architecture of the region (see below two examples with Pont du Gard and Arènes de Nîmes).


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

nenad_kgdc said:


> This mentioned building in NYC, yes, 40s style, but it was just an example to show facade design, similar motive applied with less success in Marseille
> So it all turned to be modest, kinda cheap look (although it is far from cheap to build lol) 80s alike building in Marseille. It should have been much better, considering pretty big costs of its facade.
> Should be more clear now what i wanted to say.


Hmm?Agree in some extent,i.e. in some of your points. But,it's far from 80's alike(as you generally claims it to be) EVEN regarding the facade QUALITY (i.e. what facade cladding-material and its quality that have been used on the facades,etc.) and regarding the facade LOOK then it's even more neither from the 80's I can tell you that much.
So, to the latter mentioned one then as I said earlier it's either from the Roman empire as Clery have just mentioned here or the facist period of Italy ...

Furthermore,the design or shape could be,though,due to its squarish design, but that's all about what's close to resemble something from that decade.And,yeah sure those are sure still expensive ones in France,or if not the whole Western/Northern Europe,to build.Also,despite of it's simple design/shape (only) otherwise it isn't simple or cheapy-like or anything 80's alike...The 3D-renders don't indicates it the most and the picture updates of the construction might have give your the expression about that it looks kinda outdated,but I suppose some cleaning work and maintenence will do its favor to look lesser "pseudo-/or illusion-like-older-than-its-time"-like...Yeah..🙃😉✌


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Les Fabriques - AL-FA *

*Location :* Euroméditerranée 2
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 
*Type :* Mixed-Use
*Floor area :* 240,000m²
*Height :* 69 m























































By @AkarrSarren


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*8ème Art

Location :* Marseille, 8th arrondissement
*Status :* Complete
*Completion :* 2021
*Type :* Mixed-use
*Floor area :* 34 743 m²
*Architects :* Ateliers Alfonso Femia, Carta associés

















































































© Luc Boegly / Stefano Anzini


----------

